# off camera flash setup......?



## Jethro1360 (Jun 25, 2019)

I hope I'm in the right section for this....
I have a Nikon d5100 and just bought a SB600 speedlight. I want to have an off camera setup but not sure if they're compatible with my camera. I'm looking at these triggers....https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013E1YF3Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AMIHU7JS0U6DA&psc=1.  I know it says that its compatible with my camera, but then it was recommended that I get one of these.....https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKXPGD...olid=2LTCRD634EZEJ&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

I guess my question is, doo the triggers work better than the latter. If I choose the transceiver, do I need 2 of them? Kind of confusing. Thanks in advance and for adding me to the forum.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2019)

You will need a transmitter for the camera and a receiver for the flash or one transceiver for each.  The more expensive version in theory will allow you to utilize TTL and other advanced features if you're using a compatible speedlight, BUT... they don't always work as well as they should.  For basic off-camera flash the cheaper triggers will work just fine.  When buying Yongnuo (and most other third-party lighting gear), an "N" in the model designation (eg, "YN-261-N") will indicate a Nikon-compatible unit and a "C" ("YN-261-C") a Canon.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jun 25, 2019)

Considering Yongnuo is not "the" hot flash system on the market I'd pass on them and go with Godox triggers. You may or may not want to expand your system down the road and Yongnuo just isn't there and no rumours of them committing to expanding their flash systems. Whereas Godox is very prolific and new models are being introduced regularly.

As far as a trigger set I'd go with these for @$85: GodoxX1N TTL Wireless Flash Trigger Set for Nikon

Or buy them separately since a new Mark II trigger has been improved for @$99.
X1R Nikon Receiver: GodoxX1R-N TTL Wireless Flash Trigger Receiver for Nikon
X2T Nikon Trigger: GodoxX2 2.4 GHz TTL Wireless Flash Trigger for Nikon


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello and welcome, another vote for Godox here..........


----------



## adamhiram (Jun 25, 2019)

The less expensive RF-603 triggers you linked to are probably your best bet for remotely triggering a Nikon flash on a budget.  They work very reliably, don’t include TTL which you may not use for off camera flash anyway, and for $30 you can always replace them later if you switch to another flash system down the road.  I still use a pair of those as a remote trigger for my D500, since Nikon’s higher end bodies don’t support the less expensive IR remote.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 25, 2019)

I bought some of these on a special that included 4 receivers for about the same price. https://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Wirel...t=&hvlocphy=9012737&hvtargid=pla-524530186945 they've been banged around, and treated pretty rough but still work.  Work on any camera any flash and have never failed me. Saves my more expensive gear for the studio.


----------



## Jethro1360 (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the great info fellas.


----------



## adamhiram (Jun 27, 2019)

One more thing to add to this discussion - I am a big proponent of Godox flashes and triggers, but would not recommend that option if you are just looking to trigger an existing OEM flash, and here is why.

You're looking at an $86 entry point using Godox's current generation wireless triggers, vs. $30 for the Yongnuo option.  This includes a transmitter and receiver pair.
If you're opting for Godox to future-proof your setup, you are probably better off getting an XPro transmitter over the older X1T model.  Now you're up to $109 just to trigger an existing flash.
On the receiver side, now you're spending $40 for a separate receiver to trigger your existing flash, when for $65 you can just as easily pickup a TT600 speed light that has about the same power as your OEM flash, but includes an integrated receiver so you don't need to setup a separate piece of gear.  You can also remotely set flash power from the trigger, which is a game changer.
In other words, I would recommend either saving your money and picking up a $30 wireless trigger pair from Yongnuo, or go all the way and spend $134 on a transmitter and new flash from Godox.


----------



## Jethro1360 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies, they were extremely helpful. Now Ii have another dilemma. I went with the "Neewer" remote Speedlight trigger set up, it's the PT-16GY. I have a Nikon 600b Speedlight and also a Yongnuo YN560 Speedlight. I cant get both flashes to fire at the same time, (off camera). It's probably something simple that I am just missing, at least I hope so. I'm hoping someone here can help me out once again.....Thanks in advance.


----------



## Designer (Jul 3, 2019)

Jethro1360 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, they were extremely helpful. Now Ii have another dilemma. I went with the "Neewer" remote Speedlight trigger set up, it's the PT-16GY. I have a Nikon 600b Speedlight and also a Yongnuo YN560 Speedlight. I cant get both flashes to fire at the same time, (off camera). It's probably something simple that I am just missing, at least I hope so. I'm hoping someone here can help me out once again.....Thanks in advance.


Probably one or both of them will have "slave mode".  Set one to "slave mode" and fire the other one with your RF transceiver set.


----------



## Jethro1360 (Jul 3, 2019)

Designer said:


> Jethro1360 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the replies, they were extremely helpful. Now Ii have another dilemma. I went with the "Neewer" remote Speedlight trigger set up, it's the PT-16GY. I have a Nikon 600b Speedlight and also a Yongnuo YN560 Speedlight. I cant get both flashes to fire at the same time, (off camera). It's probably something simple that I am just missing, at least I hope so. I'm hoping someone here can help me out once again.....Thanks in advance.
> ...





Jethro1360 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, they were extremely helpful. Now Ii have another dilemma. I went with the "Neewer" remote Speedlight trigger set up, it's the PT-16GY. I have a Nikon 600b Speedlight and also a Yongnuo YN560 Speedlight. I cant get both flashes to fire at the same time, (off camera). It's probably something simple that I am just missing, at least I hope so. I'm hoping someone here can help me out once again.....Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jethro1360 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks Designer. I do know that my camera has a flash sync no faster than 200. What does one do when they actually need a faster SS than 200, when using a flash?


----------



## Designer (Jul 3, 2019)

Jethro1360 said:


> Thanks Designer. I do know that my camera has a flash sync no faster than 200. What does one do when they actually need a faster SS than 200, when using a flash?


I can't imagine a scenario wherein you would need a shutter speed in excess of 1/200 of a second while using flash.


----------



## Designer (Jul 3, 2019)

As an example of "slave mode", I wanted to test my speedlights to make sure they all worked, so I lined them up and "triggered" them using another speedlight fired by a RF transceiver.  They all fired.


----------



## adamhiram (Jul 3, 2019)

Jethro1360 said:


> I went with the "Neewer" remote Speedlight trigger set up, it's the PT-16GY. I have a Nikon 600b Speedlight and also a Yongnuo YN560 Speedlight. I cant get both flashes to fire at the same time, (off camera).


If you are trying to trigger both flashes wirelessly with an RF trigger, you'll need a wireless receiver for each flash.  The Nikon flash has no wireless capabilities and will always require an RF receiver for wireless triggering.  The Yongnuo has a built-in RF receiver that would have worked with the Yongnuo triggers you mentioned in your original post, but with the Neewer triggers you purchased, you'll need a 2nd receiver for the 2nd flash.

Alternately you could just configure one of them as an optical slave as @Designer mentioned, and when it detects the first flash firing, that one will fire too.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 3, 2019)

Designer said:


> Jethro1360 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Designer. I do know that my camera has a flash sync no faster than 200. What does one do when they actually need a faster SS than 200, when using a flash?
> ...



Water drop photography? Someone on TPF posted some excellent high speed flash shots of some models frolicking on a beach some time ago...
Beach/Surfer High-Speed Sync Portraits


You'll need a flash setup capable of HSS ( high speed sync) to get faster than 1/200


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2019)

One option is to use a neutral density filter to get in effect a speed of roughly 1/1600 second or so... but with
 The shutter at 1/200.  Of course this cuts down your flash power effectively by four stops with a 4-stop  Neutral density filter. The other option is to invest in flash is that a capable of what Nikon calls FP synchronization,what many call hi-speed sync. As I recall your Nikon SB 600 does not offer the feature. Both the camera and the flash unit must be capable of this type of modern flash.

I see by your original post that you have a Nikon D5100 which does not have a shutter capable of doing FP sync. This feature is not available in the 3000 and 5000 series Nikons.


----------



## Jethro1360 (Jul 3, 2019)

Designer said:


> Jethro1360 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Designer. I do know that my camera has a flash sync no faster than 200. What does one do when they actually need a faster SS than 200, when using a flash?
> ...


Thanks.....I guess I was just curious.


----------



## Jethro1360 (Jul 3, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Jethro1360 said:
> ...


Good to know for future use......thanks again.


----------

